# Meat on sale...



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Just perusing the weekly sales flyers online, and found a lot of chicken and pork on sale - pretty good sales, too. I'm wondering if this is a result of some of the expected sell off of animals due to rising feed prices (due to the drought). Makes me wonder if we'll see a lot of meats on sale now and in the coming weeks, then availability goes down and prices go up.

Anyone else seeing this?

Looks like I'd better find time in the next week to can some meats, too, as well as stuff from the garden...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tryin to make room in the deep freeze for huntin season as it is. If prices are good Im gonna miss out.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Just perusing the weekly sales flyers online, and found a lot of chicken and pork on sale - pretty good sales, too. I'm wondering if this is a result of some of the expected sell off of animals due to rising feed prices (due to the drought). Makes me wonder if we'll see a lot of meats on sale now and in the coming weeks, then availability goes down and prices go up.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Looks like I'd better find time in the next week to can some meats, too, as well as stuff from the garden...


I'm seeing it and have wondered the very same thing. I bought 15+ lbs pork loin on sale yesterday, this make probably 10 or 12 roasts I have in the freezer now, my intent is to can it soon.

Good prices on chicken quarters too.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

found chicken breasts for 1.19 lb and pork butts for 1.49. use the pork for cajun sauage. made 40 lb this weekend.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm seeing it too...stock up now those of you with large freezers, it won't last!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i would boil the chicken and when it cools i would cut it into small pieces then dehydrate them


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just bought a side of beef (1/2 a cow) and whole hog, both butchered of course, because of this very same low price phenomena. My large freezer is full and my small freezer is almost full. If it was winter time I would have bought more and stored it outside in coolers.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey y'all, if any of you want to get a pressure canner and start canning meat, there are plenty of folks on this site that would be happy to help walk you through it.  :2thumb:

Marlas, how's the texture/taste when you rehydrate? I dehydrate a lot of ground meats, but not what you're describing. It's on the agenda, though...


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a 10 lb bag of chicken hinds for .89 a pound. Thought that was pretty good. I plan to keep a close eye on the flyers too and stock up on anything I can get my hands on. I keep hoping that beef will go down too but so far I haven't seen too much of a change in those prices.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I keep hoping that beef will go down too but so far I haven't seen too much of a change in those prices.


Same here! I wonder if beef is less affected from the drought/feed issue, or if we just haven't seen it yet. Could really use some.

Getting chicken breasts for $0.99/lb. My poor canner is tired from putting up food from the garden, but it's just gonna have to keep on working...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hey y'all, if any of you want to get a pressure canner and start canning meat, there are plenty of folks on this site that would be happy to help walk you through it.


That is the next purchase on my list. Waiting to see how much overtime I get this month. The wife wants to start canning next summer (now that we will have an actual garden) but I want to start canning beef and other meats right away. My great-Aunt used to make canned beef (it was cubed and came in liquid / almost a gravy) and it was delicious. I remember going into her cellar and thinking "wow, look at all this food!". Some of it was many years old and still looked as good as the day she canned it.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

The dehydrating route works pretty well for me; I slice it about 1/4 thick and it dries pretty quick. Rehydrated and eaten, its pretty chewy, but I like to add it to other things and simmered into a stew. It pretty much falls apart ala Bruswick stew. Try some and see if it agrees with your palate. One thing I like to do is spice it before it dries; makes a tastier soup/stew addition IMO.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The news articles I've read say expect lower prices for beef and pork around Oct-Nov, and price increases first of 2013... not sure if I agree with their timeline, but looking for sales to stock up.

A food storage article I read says in addition to the basics, look for sales and stock up any processed foods you may eat that include wheat, corn, soy... yep that's about every processed food out there. I would add to be on the lookout for more 'creative packaging' that manufacturers use to hide the fact that the product is actually smaller in size than before. It also mentioned beef and pork would be more affected by the increase in feed prices than chicken, given the amount of feed used per animal.

Went on to say that the US typical family spends 10% of their income on food, while in many developing countries the percentage is closer to 40% (combined with unemployment and other variables that leads to alot of the unrest and uprisings).

I know the last time I posted about people in other countries not having things as good as the average American, there were several replies stating indifference to what goes on internationally, so my response to that is whatever cranks your tractor, personally I think perspective is extremely important when looking at volatile commodity markets and how they affect international politics and economics. Add to that, there are people on the forum who are preppers in other countries that might actually be affected by rising food prices more so than me personally.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Same here! I wonder if beef is less affected from the drought/feed issue, or if we just haven't seen it yet. Could really use some.
> 
> Getting chicken breasts for $0.99/lb. My poor canner is tired from putting up food from the garden, but it's just gonna have to keep on working...


Hogs and chickens are faster turnaround than beef. When beef goes up, it will be up for 2 years or so (about how long it takes for a calf to reach slaughter size).

We got 50# of chicken ¼'s for $.49/#, most of that is getting hot pack canned. We make chicken stock out of the bones.

We stock up on almost out of date meat (when it has to be sold by) whenever possible. We try to can as much as possible.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Riverdale said:


> We stock up on almost out of date meat (when it has to be sold by) whenever possible. We try to can as much as possible.


Same here. I'll follow behind the employee as they're marking stuff down, and load up my cart. And if the cashier is a young one, he/she usually looks at me like I'm nuts.

"What do you do with all this meat?" 
"I can it." 
"Boy, you'd better eat it in a hurry - it expires, you know."
:nuts:

But if the cashier is an older woman (or the person behind me in line is an older woman), they'll not sagely and quietly say things like "It's good you know how to do that - very good."
The older generation knows...


----------

